# HELP Windows trying to install driver software



## ochloeo (May 1, 2009)

Hi, 

Every time I turn on my computer it comes up with a box stating:

Windows will now continue installing software from the manufacturer of this device

NVIDIA Geforce 7000M/nForce 610M

I then click on finish and click details before continuing 

i get this code when clicking details:

"C:\Windows\system32\newdev.exe""00000001"\\.\Pipe\PNP_Device_Install_Pipe_1.{13be8a35-650f-4b15-93"PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0533&SUBSYS...\3&2411e4e&0890"

I then click cancel because im not sure this is safe???

I restart and it comes up again this time when I clicked details it came up with a different code:

"C:\Windows\system32\newdev.exe""00000001"\\.\Pipe\PNP_Device_Install_Pipe_1.{6c089fba-f9eb-4240-9e"PCI\VEN-10DE&DEV_0533&SUBSYS...\3&2411E6fe&0&904

I really dont want to complete the install incase its a virus...

i havent tried updating my graphics card since I got it and I am very worried as after a virus scan recently it found a trojan, an infostealer and a backdoor trojan on my laptop (all now removed ....I HOPE!!!)

Really need some help with this.

:4-dontkno


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

If you're worried about it, then just try this one:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winvista_179.48_beta.html


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Do not go where Mikhalkov is suggesting , that is a beta version, I would not recommend it.

Run antimalwarebytes: 
http://www.malwarebytes.org/

click on the blue button for the free version.

Also its a very good idea to update the video card, please go here:

Nvidia GeForce 7000M Driver
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_182.50_whql.html

nForce 610M
I need your motherboard model number to guide you to the correct driver, or 
you can go here to download it and put your model number in.

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Product Type: nForce
Product Series: nForce 6 series
Product: <(motherboard model numer goes here)
Download Type: Driver
Operating System: vista 32bit (Im assuming it is a 32bit and not 64bit)
Language: English (US)


----------

